# BSG Raptor COLOR?



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I'm not so sure now....At first I was thinking a very light OD with a touch of tan? Now I'm thinking it may be a bronze and brown tone mix?

I want very much want to avoid mixing paints ( touch ups and well...you know ) and like working with Model Master Acrylics.

Here are some images that may help.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

I would say sort of a dull metallic bronze, similar to their uniforms.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Good call...thats what I'm getting from other sources.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Model Master Armor Sand #1704 (FS 30277) looks pretty close to me.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thank you my repugnant, flesh rotting, smelly friend.

I just may use that....I wonder if Model Master has a match in acrylic?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Hey Fluke....its me...your inner voice....its Model Master acrylic Armor Sand FS3077 (F) 4711.....now get back to work or I'll tell your wife about you know what!

Oh yeah....you do that and I'll cut off all your porn privileges! so there!


----------



## qtan (May 29, 2001)

Troy, after seeing the pics I'd make a change from the suggestion we talked about earlier. I'd go with the Armor Sand but add an irridescent topcoat to give the color just a bit of sparkle so that it'd have that metallic look.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Something else to consider--the Raptor seems to change color depending upon the source. This CGI image from Zoic Studios seems to show a slightly lighter shade than the photos posted above:










But this shot of the full-sized mock-up from the miniseries makes it appear to be more of a gold/bronze color with a more metallic finish:










Alfred Wong not only created the master for the Black Sun 1/48 Raptor sold through SSM, but submitted this rather nice build-up:










Alfred seems to be a pretty meticulous person; maybe you could contact him to see if he remembers, or has notes listing, what colors he used.

Building models is fun, isn't it?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I know ....its enough to drive a dude to distraction! 

I have already decided to avoid any kind of matalic finish...even if I lived next door to the studio and can look at it at any time...It just does't sit right with me....the thought of a military vehichle with a sheen or matalic finish really bothers me AND when scale comes to play....models should be dulled down to keep looking like toys. 

I may end up mixing a custom tone anyways....I'll just make sure that I use enough paint. I like to be able to handle touch ups, small parts and even have some for emergency contest/show mishaps.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I couldn't agree more Fluke. From a "real world" point-of-view, the last thing you want is a bright-and-shiny piece of military hardware that reflects light like a disco ball and attracts your adversary's attention like a lighthouse in the middle of a moonless night.

Of course, that's just my opinion; I could be wrong.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Alfred Wong just wrote me and said his was painted using Tamiya's desert yellow lightened w/ white.

Hmmmmm.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

BTW, I stumbled across this site the other day. I thought you might find it useful.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Cool site...Thanks dude!

I'm thinking that Armor Sand color just might be the ticket...at least for starters...I may be custom mixing after all...no biggie.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

what's the deal with the engines being much more detailed on the CG raptor than on the lifesize prop?

It took me a while to understand why the kit has two different versions of those parts.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

All I can say its one of those 'cgi/model' vs real set kinda things.

Like some dudes I have spoken to I'm going to use the more detailed engine parts on mine, it looks much better but its cool they gave us that option. 

There are some other minor differences as well....Grab your kit and Look at those two intake parts #12 that mount just below the canopy....they are far from correct...not large/tall enough at the opening and are not shapped correctly...but they do match the CGI pics. 

Those three upside down L shapped things on the front of the wing have the wrong center shape and on my kit are very weak and have some missing resin and gaps so I will sand those off and rebuild mine from styrene.

I have already rebuilt the doorway edges including those red lamps around the edges using led's...pics soon.

I'm going to vac my own 'dome' section of the canopy and scratch build the frame work... my kits frame is way too ugly. 

:thumbsup: Still...a very well done kit...very crisp details and not half the filling and bubbles as most of the resin GK nightmare kits I have struggled with.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Fluke,
Can you make two canopies at the same time you make one? (hint, hint)

how are you treating the little floor risers in the cockpit? I think they are way too tall. by the time you add the chair, you cant fit the canopy over them. I know it's supposed to be close, but since you can't really make the chairs shorter, I may omit those chunks so I can get the canopy to sit correctly.

I did break down and decide to do minimal lighting. One LED in each engine, one in the dradis display, and one in the overhead lighting fixture behind the pilots. the clear resin caries the light pretty well to the smaller screens if you scrape the paint off of where you want the light to show.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I'll see what I can do...my home made vacu set up on a budget didn't go so well ( no one was hurt but that cat may never be the same ) so I may have to get some help on that part. 

I haven't messed around with those floor risers yet ...sounds easy enough to handle but I am replacing the two floor sections completely *TWO REASONS:*

*1.* The easiest way to handle the wiring is to run them below the floor surface and out through the bottom of the front landing pad the floor would have to be dug up anyways and that one piece landing pad is thick with lots of glueing surface...couldn't ask for more.

*2.* They used that Plastruct 'so called' 1/24 scale 'double' diamond plate design which is way too big and out of scale and the wrong pattern, even their 1/48 is too big...I did some looking around and pic searching and 1/35 seems to be the right size to use for the 1/24 Raptor. One thing is certain.. Plastruct's scale sytem for trains might be on the money? but the standards for model scale sizes are NOT CORRECT! 

My led count on this thing so far is around 26 and counting...with two sections of light sheet.

Hows this for tiny! 8mm photo etch 'n' guage desiel engine fan covers cut down to 3mm...this is for those three round cooling fan covers down by helo's station and The other pic shows a perfect place to hide the power unit for the EL lamp driver.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Troy, if you only put 1/35th of the effort you put into your Spinner on this Raptor, it'll totally rock. I can't wait to see update pictures! :thumbsup:

There's a certain utilitarian elegance to the Raptor. I'd love to build one, but I've made the 1/72 my sacred scale for small, "personal" fighters and vehicles, so I'll just have to wait until someone makes a model of it at that size...


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Black Sun has one in 1/35....just FYI.

Thank you! I'm almost done with the door edges with lights....I'm rather happy with the way its turning out  ....then its on to the interior.

It is a cool and over looked design...One never really gets the right views and all the CGI stuff is usually so fast paced. 

I can't wait for the 1/350th and 1/72nd scale PROTEUS....Hey...isn't drewid142 the same guy who was showing us that tiny Protues at our table Friday night at Wonderfest??...man that thing really blew me away!


----------



## John O (Mar 8, 2000)

fluke said:


> Black Sun has one in 1/35....just FYI.


Actually, the Black Sun kit is 1/48 - it's Alfred Wong's master (noted earlier in the thread). John Lester keeps teasing about the 1/72 they'll be releasing real soon mastered by the same guy who did their super sharp 1/72 scale Mk VII Viper - I'm promised it's a little gem.

John O.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Doh! Total typo pal! I was thinking 1/48 ....but at times my keyboard has a mind of its own!

1/72 Raptor huh...That will be cool ...small....but cool.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John O said:


> John Lester keeps teasing about the 1/72 they'll be releasing real soon mastered by the same guy who did their super sharp 1/72 scale Mk VII Viper - I'm promised it's a little gem.
> 
> John O.


That's the one I'm waiting for. Limited finances and shelf space make Black Sun's 1/48 Raptor less feasible for me. Besides, a 1/72 Raptor will look better sitting next to their 1/72 "Human Fighter Mk. 2" and "Galactic Enemy" kits.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Same here on the 1/72 scale Raptor. Gotta get the Mk I (Re: TOS) Viper from Starship Modeler, as well. Be after Christmas for them, regardless.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

SM is making a 1/72 of the Mark I?? :drool:

Darn it, no emoticon for that (what's up with that, Hankster??). OK, fine:

:woohoo:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

They've already release one run, Jose. It sold out in less than a day, too. 

1/72 Human Fighter Mk 1. I'm going to have to wait 'til sometime around the Tax Refund Time to get one of these, unfortunately. I have a feeling that they'll still be around, however.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Woo-Hoo! Though a better question is, Where the heck was I?

I got a raise two nights ago that kicks in soon after the first of the year, so I'll just add that to the list of models to get come January 10, give or take a day...

And where is that 1/72 Raptor?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

1/72 scale....you guys sound like Japanese modelers!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

[Jerry Seinfeld]Not that there's anything _wrong_ with that, mind you.[/Jerry Seinfeld]


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

LOL!! Hellooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

The pics could be better and my camera doesn't like 'RED' lights no matter what kind of setings or lighting I use ...but hey its 5 years old. 

I am 98% done with the new scratch built door trim w/ lights. In all there are three parts that fit togther very snug and basically I just replaced the top ceiling part #19 and Door part #18. The paint is Metalizer's Magnesium.


----------



## John O (Mar 8, 2000)

El Gato said:


> And where is that 1/72 Raptor?


It's not listed in the SM store yet, but it's in the works ...so I'm told.




fluke said:


> 1/72 scale....you guys sound like Japanese modelers!


Ya, I guess I'm a little like that. Space is a real issue now, so I've gotta be more picky about large sized kits 'cuz I swear my house is so small it's like living on a boat. My good woman is a quilter so she's already assimilated what was once my drafting studio (read as: model shop). I'm now relegated to the very small dining room attached to our living room with no door to close - thus EVERYTHING has to get stowed at the end of a "work session". PITA. 

John O.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Wow....I'm gonna stop complaining right now and I understand cpmpletely.

My wife is pretty cool when it comes to my hobby.

We have two kids so my works area has always been in the corner of the master bedroom. Just recently I set up my air booth right next to my desck which is a large computer set up with drawers and storage areas. 

In the pic the lighted paint booth is to the left which is made of clear acrylic and you can see the switch for the fan and outlets for a soldering gun, dremel or what ever. I work on a thick piece of copy machine glass painted black on the back side, easy clean up, just scrap off glue droppings and wipe off paint and its a good hard and straight surface. Everything I use is within reach...including over 100 music CD's up in main cupboard.

All in all...its not so bad.


----------



## John O (Mar 8, 2000)

fluke said:


> My wife is pretty cool when it comes to my hobby.


Oh, mine is too - don't get me wrong. It was actually my idea that she take the drafting studio to be her quilting studio. Supporting her hobby (http://twilagrace.blogspot.com) goes a long way towards her supporting mine. 

Full disclosure: I also have the entire garage to myself for automotive stuff, but it's not a great environment for model work except maybe 3 or 4 months out of the year (too cold or way too hot).

BTW, is your Raptor a scatch build or is it the Jesse Meyers kit?

John O.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Your wife does some Interesting work....my wife enjoyed going through her pages. I like the cat.

Yup..thats Jesse's Raptor.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

My wife, too, is very supportive of my hobby. She does scrap-booking and I'm always trying to get her to get back in to it, as she was really enjoying it there for a while, but stopped when she became pregnant w/our youngest. Since he's still in the Little Terror stage wherein he has to crawl or climb on everything, she's decided to hold off 'til at least Spring to see if she can get started back up again. The house we moved in to is five bedrooms and she was nice enough to give me the larger of the two downstairs bedrooms as my hobby room. It's about three times the size of what I had in the last house, so I don't need all the room and gave her one wall to put a table and her scrapbooking stuff on and around - which surprised her. I've also got the garage which has a dedicated Man Cave that the owner built for his toolbench and privacy space, but the owners of the house still have a bunch of stuff in there and it wasn't usable when I left. That room has a window unit A/C and will hold my tools plus I plan to build a paint booth once I get back home so I can airbrush. 

Anyhow, looking forward to seeing what you do with this project, Troy! When the TNS Miniseries aired I didn't much care for the Raptor, but it's definitely grown on me since. Especially since they've shown us that is has the versatility of that old Vietnam to Desert Storm workhorse, the UH-1 Huey. Lookin' forward to the 1/72 version, tho, as that scales allows me to actually have some of these kits and not steal too much of my shelf space.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

fluke said:


> Yup..thats Jesse's Raptor.


The 1/48 kit has been sold out since I started checking for it. Great work Fluke, I might have to plunk down the cash on the 1/24 kit after seeing how nicely yours looks so far.

The 1/24 is still available, but man, three hundred bucks is a lotttttt of moola' for one kit, no matter how cool the subject and execution.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Yep....I know what you mean but knowing that we'll never se a mass produced Raptor kit and for that size... I just had to go for it. I cleared out a lot of stuff from my model closet to get it....gotta love eebay and PayPal.

The kit is ver cool, 90% accurate and nicely done. Don't know how long Mike is going to run that kit for Jesse though?

That 1/48 Raptor is ok....just do not use or show off the interior ...I'm very glad I have the 1/24.

It's so hard to work on kits this time of year...there seems to be something going on all the time, school events, family stuff, shopping AGHHHH!!!!!!!!

OH well....hoping I see some Moebius and Monarch boxes under the tree this year!


----------

